
Deciphering Glyph: The Emacs Test - falava
http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2008/12/emacs-test.html
======
jackowayed
I think the extensibility is huge for emacs. It's very easy to do and very
powerful.

But here's the really cool thing: I barely know any Lisp. The most I've
extended emacs is adding key bindings. But I haven't been compelled to learn
enough Lisp to add some awesome feature yet.

It's so easy to extend that most users never need to. Google has yielded every
language mode and feature I've ever really wanted. I'm sure I'll start hacking
on it sometime, but there's already so much out there that I have an emacs
much better than emacs out of the box without having written more than 2 lines
of what's in my .emacs and my .emacs.d/

------
dkarl
An oldie but a goodie, both the post and the issue. IDE editors suck. Emacs as
an IDE sucks. Somebody needs to get us out of this mess :-( Since I don't
think emacs will ever be a decent IDE, I think the day will come when somebody
writes a good programmer's editor that is designed for embedding in an IDE.
Then people can build their everything-and-the-kitchen-sink IDEs around it,
and programmers can use the same editor to edit source files in their IDE that
they use for editing text files in their terminal sessions.

